

Top enterprise products of the year 2010 - ashitvora
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2010/12/top-10-enterprise-products-of-2010.php

======
sparky
"Salesforce.com's biggest differentiator in this _commodified_ market is its
decade-long track record of providing a solid Software-as-a-Service."

Freudian slip? I guess the two interpretations ("the market has turned into a
toilet" and "the market has become commoditized") aren't _too_ far apart ;)

